# Temper beasts!



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey guys!

So we have the temper pics thread which is a massive success, but what about our pets? Dont they deserve a thread just for them, so we can look at them and go "awww" while stroking our monitors? I think they do so I made one, your reading it now!

Let me start things off by posting a pic of my beloved insane furry companion Boogie. Isnt he beautiful? Look how pleased he is to be owned by such an awesome person!












Post them up guys!


----------



## Banger (Dec 6, 2008)

lol I have been thinking of making this exact same thing for a few days but just never have. There has also been a few other threads I have been meaning to make and I will get around to it at some point and time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well great idea you mind reader you!



Oldest of the 2 cats
Number of pictures: 3


Spoiler



Name: Tazz
Gender: Male















Youngest of the two


Spoiler



Name: Harley
Gender: Female
















When I find some pictures of them together I have them somewhere but I am unsure where I shall post them up.


----------



## JPH (Dec 6, 2008)

Stickied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd post a picture of my pets but mine have either died or been given away.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Stickied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow thanks JPH that was fast!

Sorry to hear about your pets man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want I can sit on your lap while you stroke me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il post some more pics of my other pets soon!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

All _My_ pets are dead...

But you're welcome to stroke me, P1ngy!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll edit this post later, I can't take a decent picture of my cat :3


----------



## Captin (Dec 6, 2008)

We have 4 cats.

This is Kizzy, she's a black Bengal.


Spoiler



















This is Trae, he's an oriental.


Spoiler



















This is Mojo, she's a Balanese.


Spoiler











This is Zuki, she's a Balanese.


Spoiler











This is Mojo & Zuki together.


Spoiler











This is Martha, she's a black Jaguar.


Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Why what a handsome group of felines Banger and Captin, I love the pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dont tempt me Vulpes lol, I dont want to make my little Boogster jealous!

Heres one more pic of Boogie looking a little less mental then he usually does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is my doggy 


Spoiler


----------



## Quanno (Dec 6, 2008)

When I saw those cute cats i just had to post mine:



Spoiler



This is George





This is Lola





And this is Vinnie






I just love them.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 6, 2008)

Vinnie is really cute


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 6, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Here is my doggy
> 
> 
> Spoiler



yellow eyes 0_0


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 6, 2008)

And at night her eyes glow red.


----------



## Quanno (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol, I hope you know it's because of the light


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 6, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its possesed


----------



## Banger (Dec 6, 2008)

Cute animals everyone ;-) Can not wait to see more, I will try to post some more when I find some. I will also borrow my moms camera. I wish I could have more animals but in my apartment I have no room however when I get a house I will sure have a few more ;-)


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Quanno said:
			
		

> When I saw those cute cats i just had to post mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww Vinnie is too cute man, George seems to be going "Waarrrgghhhhh!!!" and Lola looks almost exactly like my other cat lol

Holaitsme, your dog seems to have eerie powers, and can peer straight into my soul!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Everybody, meet Krc:


Spoiler























JUST A NOTE: Krc isn't with us anymore, we had to put him to sleep earlier this year, he was seriously ill..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the other one, but he comes later in the pictures, his name is Krys, they are both rats, and you'll see many many cool pictures of them


----------



## Costello (Dec 6, 2008)

here are my two kitties!





Cookie
------- (table)
Mila

dem be sleepin'


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Costello, Cookie looks _almost_ as your avatar


----------



## Prime (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Law (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's one I took with my camera phone a while back, so excuse the quality.



Spoiler











I'll probably take a picture with my digital camera sooner or later.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 6, 2008)

She got a haircut shortly after that, it was a bit out of control  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I think she is 11 years old there)






her name is Quip


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

Kitler doesn't like cameras








.....or anything else, for that matter.

(well.....nothing, aside from Tomcats. 
Want a kitten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is my dog Rex.

Rex possessed





Me on the right after my dog got an operation





Rex against a pillow





Sleepy dog





Sitting Rex





Rex waiting for scraps in the kitchen





Crazy Rex





Try to figure out how old he is. I am sure you will be surprised.


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 7, 2008)

You've all seen my dogs.. But heres the pic again


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 7, 2008)

Merry tempmas "Dog of Curley"


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol Prime, I would never picture you owning such a cute dog. I would have thought you would own a rottweiler or something you set on people!


----------



## Prime (Dec 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lol Prime, I would never picture you owning such a cute dog. I would have thought you would own a rottweiler or something you set on people!



ugh good god no. I hate those beasts.


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm gonna try and see if I can take some decent pictures of my silly poodles. I'll most likely fail due to the fact that they're both black though


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh My god, all these beast are so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 2nd one of Costello is really Kawaii~ I'll post a picture of my dog later.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 13, 2008)

Come on you lot where are the beast pics? Start posting them up!






Look how sad little Boogie is that he has so few friends to play with, why do you lot want to make Boog sad? Why?


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 13, 2008)

I am sure he would be much sadder if more dogs were posted in the topic.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 13, 2008)

In every picture I take of my cat, he looks like a giant sausage xD


----------



## granville (Dec 13, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I am sure he would be much sadder if more dogs were posted in the topic.


You rang?

This is Annie:






She's my precious yellow labrador. She is labradorable!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10 years old and she's doing great. Acts just like a puppy. And she likes cats. I used to have a pet cat that she behaved very well around. Unfortunately, the cat (who was just named "Cat") died early this past year. Or at least I assume he did since we never found him again. Very sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and keep your comments to yourself about her eating him, as she never goes out of the house except on a leash. Cat went out one night and he never came back.)

I used to have a goat when I was younger. But she died a while back. If I can ever get around to it, I'll see if I can post a scan of an old picture of her up. And then I used to have a toy poodle named Little Tyke. He was a bit evil and a filthy mess, but oh so cute!


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 13, 2008)

Granville, that bed looks so comfortable...

Nice dog by the way. Looks really good for her age. Check out the pics of my dog. 14 and still loving life.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 13, 2008)

Denizens of Hotel GBAtemp:

*



*


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 17, 2008)

He's already a year dead  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I don't have a new one.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 21, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> He's already a year dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww. He is adorable. Sorry about the loss mate.


----------



## alex (Dec 27, 2008)

I love my wiener. Literally:





He's 2 years old, his birthday is on May 8th. I forgot to get him a Christmas present. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why we agreed on this two years ago, but his name is "Sonic."


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've had 4 cats; Whiskers, Spike, Zeppo, and Mittens.  We tried to adopt Spike (had him a few days) but Mittens was hostile toward him.  Zeppo and Whiskers died a few years ago.  Mittens and Zeppo are siblings.

Whisker:


Spoiler




















































Zeppo:


Spoiler



















Spike:


Spoiler















Mittens:


Spoiler


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 6, 2009)

Come on tempers. Post pics of you pets.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll post mine later. but only 3 of my 4, the other past away


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 6, 2009)

Im glad this got bumped, I was about to do it myself. Come on guys, post some pics, I though people would be more inclined to post pictures of their pets.

Post some pics of your more unusual pets too, people must own spiders, snakes, tropical fish and stuff like that.

Heres a couple of pics of the two chickens I used to have. We didnt name them btw.












(we didnt eat them btw before anyone asks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd post a pic of my cat but he went missing just before xmas.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 7, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Im glad this got bumped, I was about to do it myself. Come on guys, post some pics, I though people would be more inclined to post pictures of their pets.
> 
> Post some pics of your more unusual pets too, people must own spiders, snakes, tropical fish and stuff like that.
> 
> ...


No problem with the bumping. I love animals and I have found that animals really represent what the owners are like so this will help me undestand the community that much better.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 8, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> Stickied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange, there are like 4 other exact threads like this...


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well we only need one to be stickied, come on guys, post the pet pictures up!


----------



## OSW (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, these are my pets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol. 



Spoiler






















I have a knack at closing my eyes at the wrong moment


----------



## Minox (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's the cat which I hopefully will be able to keep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Mizore:













Spoiler: ~ Sitting by the computer makes you sleepy ~


----------



## OSW (Feb 11, 2009)

Omg, for a moment i thought you said ~


			
				Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Here's the cat which I hopefully will be able to *eat*



lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 11, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Here's the cat which I hopefully will be able to keep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwww


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 12, 2009)

I used to have a hamster I named Hamtaro because he was black and we couldn't find a better name. XD He got out of his cage and disappeared. Never saw it again.


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Feb 12, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Yeah, these are my pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is anyone thinking what I'm thinking?!

FREE TORTOISE RIDES!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 13, 2009)

I have two rats and a cat. I really wanna put pics up but i have no idea where the digicam is right now O.o.

Also, the Rats are staying at a friends place til April, our landlord freaked when she saw em. Even though they're in a cage, and lovable to hell and back. oh well... Soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Here's the cat which I hopefully will be able to keep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, if that cat is a chick, she's got that prissy bitch-cat look in her eyes. (no worries, our cat Emma is the same way, and she's great, but still, shes a stuck-up bitch).

If its a dude, then he looks like he'll be playful as hell and a lil slow (in the "fun" slow-pet way. Not the Corky-from-Life-Goes-On way. lol)


----------



## OSW (Feb 20, 2009)

gamma93 said:
			
		

> FREE TORTOISE RIDES!



Why didn't I think of that? lol.

I think it could have worked, those Turtles were massive!


----------



## Man18 (Feb 26, 2009)

Beasts.

I thought it said Breasts.
Heres a 2 for 1


----------



## ackers (Feb 26, 2009)

Maisy. She drinks from the tap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Charlie. He's a bit of a fruitcake. xD


----------



## geminisama (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw this thread was lacking, so here's my pussy, Kickflip.






And here he is after having his catheter removed.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 16, 2009)

Birds...



Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Apr 7, 2009)

So, i figgered its time to start posting animals in here. 

First up: Daisy. My 3rd favorite girl. (emma, our crotchity bitch of a cat, takes 2nd place) Her sister Tyres will be in a future pic (Yes, we LOVE Spaced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).





Along with the 2 rats and the cat, we have another cat (jack), and.... 8 (i think) snakes. Oh, and the aquarium.

More pics will come.

(For those that knew about my move: Yup! Not only did i move in with 4 other geeks, but everyone loves animals. We have a zoo. And we're getting a pit bull soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 7, 2009)

Cute rat, I dont like the hairy vermin to the right of her though!


----------



## Acenima (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a hedgehog named sonic cause he runs alot and hard to catch up. My dogs name is porkchop


----------



## david432111 (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's some pics of my rabbit, they're not the best of quality though. His name is Lucky, he'll be three this july. These pics are a bit old but he still basically looks the same, but he is a bit bigger now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 13, 2009)

Ha cute, I had eight rabbits at one point, boy where they a handful.

I might get another couple at some point, I need to make sure I have a fox proof hutch this time though.

Stupid foxes!


----------



## david432111 (Apr 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ha cute, I had eight rabbits at one point, boy where they a handful.
> 
> I might get another couple at some point, I need to make sure I have a fox proof hutch this time though.
> 
> Stupid foxes!


I know, I've seen the neighborhood fox quite close to him at night. Luckily we always lock his cage and if we ever see the fox we always chase it away.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 21, 2009)

ill see if i can post a pic of my 2 gods soon ones black and the other is white


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> ill see if i can post a pic of my 2 gods soon ones black and the other is white




Holy crap, you mean to say there are two separate black and white Gods?

And you own them???!!!


----------



## WildWon (Apr 27, 2009)

WE GOT A DUCK!!!! More info later.


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well we have no pets, but I have a frog that lives in my back yard. He is pretty awsome. I think it's a he anyway.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 29, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Stupid foxes!



OI!
I resemble that remark!

Foxes have got to eat too....


I was hoping to get a picture of Nugget, the chicken my neighbor let roam free in our yard....but I think the coyotes got him.

(Yes, I named the chicken.)


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow what an incredibly well endowed frog!


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of mine. (Taken on Christmas Eve)


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2009)

that frog looks like it's got a worm stuck up his..erm..ass.. do frogs even have an ass?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 5, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> that frog looks like it's got a worm stuck up his..erm..ass.. do frogs even have an ass?



I thought it looked like he had a really really long schlong personally, and yeah Frogs have asses, where else are you supposed to put the firecrackers? (dont do that kids)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 5, 2009)

firecrackers?
Why not C4?


----------



## WildWon (May 6, 2009)

Here's a couple mo' aminals from the WildZoo.

First up, queen bitch, Emma. 




Shes about 14 years of age. And a completely spoiled rotten bitch. Absolute darling if you're doing what she wants, but the attitude is hilarious. Oh, and with the other cat (Jack, not pictured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) she hisses and maws at him constantly.

And last for today, is Howie.




Picked him up 1.5 weeks ago on saturday. Well, the roommates did lol. Went to a reptile show, came home with a duck. Hes a cutie. Loud as shit. Shits everywhere. Cannot wait for him to "die of natural causes" and have a feast--erm... mini-feast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More later


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2009)

Cute duck.  

I hate bitchy cats.  When your friends sleep on your couch, I bet she jumps on them while they sleep.  Bitchy cats are all the same.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 6, 2009)

Aww I want a duck too now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and not to eat for once)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Aww I want a duck too now!



With you riding him, he'd look like a chocobo.


----------



## Lily (May 25, 2009)

Here's some pictures of my little cutie, Max. He's 10 years old, and a purebred chocolate point siamese.


----------



## granville (May 25, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Here's some pictures of my little cutie, Max. He's 10 years old, and a purebred chocolate point siamese.








 DEMON KITTY RUN!!!

No, really he's adorable. But those pics do look a little evil. But evil is awesome, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 26, 2009)

Nice cat lilsypha. But we need more people to post their pets.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll see if any of my pets are around...


----------



## granville (Jun 26, 2009)

Bumping this with a picture of an old unique pet I used to have-











That's me and my pet goat from about 14 years ago or more. Her name was Chris and she died around 2003 at a ripe old age (for a goat) of 8 years old. I think she was a baby when this was take, or at least really young. Later in her life, a vicious dog (a boxer) clawed its way into her cage and mauled her face. She suffered from a broken jaw which never grew back properly. From then on, she still lived a rather happy life, despite having a bit of a lopsided jaw. She died several years after that from just old age. I miss her. It's commonly known by the IRC groups that I like goats. They often joke around about it, but I really had a pet one. This is why I like them so much. They are really fun and even friendly animals (if you treat them right). They're smart too.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish I had a cat...


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's some pics of our new pet millipede. His name's Tarkus. I found him under a big rock in the back yard.
He's really cool, feels neat when he walks on you, is slow and easy to manage, and isn't poisonous or anything, and doesn't bite.
Also he eats rotting vegetation, so now I can clean out that junk in my fridge.


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 7, 2009)

I live in a basement and I'm allergic to cats =(


----------



## Sephi (Jul 7, 2009)

got some cats here, they're both female, and about a year old. names are kittie and kattie, I have no idea which is which though.


----------



## asdf (Jul 9, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

>


That is the coolest pet I have ever seen.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 23, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I live in a basement and I'm allergic to cats =(


What Breed is that???


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 29, 2009)

A few people in IRC have heard me mention my new puppies.
Here they are.





Roxy, the rambunctious instigator of the pair. If it moves, she must pounce on it. If she can climb it, she will, just to perch and smirk over her accomplishment. She's carrying a catnip mouse that the previous cats of the house left behind. I give the mouse about a week to live.

and






Van Gogh. ('Van', for short) He's far more sedate than his sister, preferring to cuddle up beside someone, or into a pile of pillows. And yes, he only has one ear. He was born that way. (you see how he got his name)

They're 6 week old chihuahua/terriers. Their favorite tricks at this point are Howl and Growl, which they both do quite well, though their growls sound like the tiniest gremlins in the world.
They were weaned early and had to be bottle/syringe fed for a week.


----------



## Blythe31 (Jul 31, 2009)

My 17 week old kitten Summer, falling asleep while i'm Temping. haha.






and.. she's a bit of a lurker.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 2, 2009)

She likes frogs


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 2, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

>


Damn, that one looks just like Arie (our little kitteh), I'll see if I can up a pic asap!


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

Our hamsters. Two are from my sis' friends for her b'day. The other one we bought cos we liked how it looked.



Spoiler








The one we bought. Its white fur is cute thats why we bought it. Likes to eat alot. We call it ??, literally means "small white" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My favourite of the trio. Its pretty friendly. My sis gave it a lame name called "Pepper". I don't think his fur looks like pepper anyways. 





Sugar. My least favourite. Cos it bit me a lot of times. Hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sorry for lousy res, phone cam.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 4, 2009)

Polly





Polly with her kittens (we only kept one)





Polly with her kittens again (the one swiping her tail is Orc who we kept)





Orc who you know (and yes named after the GBAtemp member)





My pet Evie





There she is again near my dead PC.





Got a hamster called Gefferey, named after the Butler in Fresh Prince of Bel Air.  More pics soon.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 4, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> My pet Evie


OMG what's she hiding?

And I like that beige-or-whatever-colour-it-is kitten, too bad you didn't keep it.

Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at Orc swiping Polly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I always misread this topic's title as tempered breasts, really.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2009)

Meh Puppeh!


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 21, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I'll edit this post later, I can't take a decent picture of my cat :3



WHEN IS THIS LATER COMING??????


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2009)

BEATS


----------



## Golfman560 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah Orc beats Basket and Laundromat Kittehs 100000x hands down


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 25, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Or maybe Cat Orc does...

Well, I'll tell you the 'story' behind the cats in the basket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The whiteish cat jumped in the lower blue basket, and the other blue basket was on the table next to it. (Can't see it on the pic) Then the brown cat jumped in the basket on the table, it fell off, on the other cat's basket. Seeing the brown cat didn't have a basket anymore, I put yet another basket there to make it comfy. It was epic lulz to see the one basket falling on top of the other


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh wow we finally passed a hundred posts. I must say its pretty disappointing how few people have posted pics of their animals though.

Oh well.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

I did, so I'm cool.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 29, 2009)

his name was marvin, he was a chinese shar pei


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

Latest Cat Orc pic, I've gotten use to the stub and she seems to still have good balance.  Without the tale she seems a lot faster.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Latest Cat Orc pic, I've gotten use to the stub and she seems to still have good balance.  Without the tale she seems a lot faster.








 Poor girl...

Well, it doesn't look too bad...


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor Orc. That tail was the only thing saving her from "THE FINGER".


----------



## nasune (Oct 11, 2009)

I have three dogs (two actually and one idiot that thinks he's a dog) and a lot of cats.
Well first my two dogs: 
Luke and Kim




This one's my girl Kim









And this one my little boy Lulu









Now for the third 'dog', I present you Savie










As for the cats:
Yara and Abbey (the two females, the smaller one is the mother of the other cats 'cept Abbey and Proppie)




Yara and Proppie (the father of the others)




a Proppie closeup




Here's Kees (Savie's age)




This one's Bas (younger one)




and this one's Terror (same age as Bas) with Abbey in the background





And these two are in memoriam (there were two others, still I do not posses any good photos of them):
Sandy








Beau




The both of them lived to be 15.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 11, 2009)

Man. Your house must be packed and although I love animals, I would not be able to live with that many cats. I would not stop sneezing. unfortunate as all of those cats look nice.


----------



## nasune (Oct 11, 2009)

Nah the only place that gets crowded is my bed (me and my dogs in a one person bed means it's full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Most of the cats are pretty relaxed and stay in one place most of the day. Still I am happy no one here's allergic to any animals (thanks for the compliments 'bout my cats though, they're supposed to be from one of the oldest cat 'races')


----------



## Myke (Oct 25, 2009)

love the amando after shave brah!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2009)

Heres my calf, Gordy


----------



## anaxs (Oct 25, 2009)

cool thread dude
il post a pic of my parrot as soon as i take one


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 26, 2009)

Wait. You have a COW!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Wait. You have a COW!



Got milk?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol seriously though thats really cool man!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you wouldn't believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You ever wanted to know why people cant believe its not butter. The secret is Me.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 31, 2009)

I use to own this cow with horns and for years I used to have to milk it.  The milk tasted kinda salty and it was incredibly slimy in texture.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 15, 2009)

For a few years, i wore a fake set of horns at Hadrian's place.....


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> For a few years, i wore a fake set of horns at Hadrian's place.....


Wildwon milk is crazy milk.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Temper breasts thread is getting out of hand


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally uploaded meh a pic of Arie:






I hope I didn't just kill the thread...


----------



## WildWon (Dec 22, 2009)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Finally uploaded meh a pic of Arie:
> *snipped pic*
> I hope I didn't just kill the thread...



If hadrian and myself didn't kill it with our homoerotic-furry jokes, i don't think a cute little kitty would do it.

BTW, cute little kitty


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 22, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> If hadrian and myself didn't kill it with our homoerotic-furry jokes, i don't think a cute little kitty would do it.
> 
> BTW, cute little kitty


Yeah, he's pretty cute 'n soft 'n hairy 'n warm...
Did I mention cute 'n soft 'n hairy 'n warm?

He's also pretty cute 'n soft 'n hairy 'n warm in bed...



Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Dec 22, 2009)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL it looks like HTML had a bit too much to drink and couldn't make it to pray to the porcelain god.

OMG HE'S GONNA PUK--- *code goes everywhere*

I'm not cleaning that up...


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 22, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> LOL it looks like HTML had a bit too much to drink and couldn't make it to pray to the porcelain god.
> 
> OMG HE'S GONNA PUK--- *code goes everywhere*
> 
> I'm not cleaning that up...



I've already cleaned it up for ye.

Meh wanna see MOAR Temper Beasts NAO!!!!!

Edit 1: would you mind if I'd siggify that?
Edit 2: I are nao officially confused by my own doublepost...
Edit 3: I think this does it...


----------



## jan777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm disappointed

the first time i saw this thread i read it as temper BREASTS.

and now here i am posting how disappointed i am.

lolz. nice BEASTS guys.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 23, 2009)

Presenting The Great Sir Gatsby of Tinybrain
















And when he was a kiteah


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 23, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Presenting The Great Sir Gatsby of Tinybrain
> 
> *snipped pic*
> *snipped pic*
> ...


No, just... no...
Change in fur-color-much?

He looks pretty cute as a kitteh.
Is he still cute...?



Spoiler













Edit: and they've got different color eyes...?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 23, 2009)

Uh, it really is the same cat, I can upload a full chronological timeline of pictures if you like.

His colouring looks a bit lighter in the second last pic because he's close to the flash, but cats fur and eye colour does change as they mature.


----------



## rayben (Dec 23, 2009)

Grace, baby female Harlequin crested gecko. I also have a larger male (Duke Nukem) thats a dalmatian morph.





Steve, African fat tailed gecko. I know its the wrong substrate, was just temporary housing.





And Lilly, the obligatory cat lol


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 23, 2009)

I mean, look






Why would anyone lie about something like that anyway?


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah, I see...
Didn't know that cats can get a new color fur/eyes when they grow older...
A chronological timeline of pictures would be awesome!

Rayben's geckos look awesome. And awesome kitteh watching guy play DS is awesome.

Edit 1: I'll see if I can find a picture of our Kitler called Bert...
Edit 2: Found one that should do untill I can grab a more recent picture: Clicky


----------



## asdf (Dec 31, 2009)

Excuse the quality. My phone camera sucks and the cat would not stay still. Her name is Tempy (thanks for the name Outgum).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks exactly like the stray cat living in our back garden!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 5, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That looks exactly like the stray cat living in our back garden!


You should check my FB, it looks exactly like my black cat too!


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 20, 2010)

chinchilla

They don't have names


----------



## Lee79 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mickey







Fish Tank 
(1X Fantale 1x Shubunkin 2x Common Goldfish 1x Weather Loach)


----------



## Law (Jan 20, 2010)

Lee79 said:
			
		

> Mickey



holy shit that cat is almost as big as the guy sitting down


----------



## Gore (Jan 22, 2010)

Spoiler










Dogbert


Spoiler










Dogbert the Second


----------



## Finishoff (Feb 2, 2010)

El Bandito


Spoiler











I also have 9 turtles,, 1 bunny, 2 Pomeranian and some koi fish.


----------



## Banger (Feb 3, 2010)

Spoiler: Cat on love seat













Spoiler: Cat undersink


----------



## iFish (Feb 6, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Bumping this with a picture of an old unique pet I used to have-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these pictures are adorable!!!! cute goat!


----------



## iFish (Mar 3, 2010)

this is my doggy!!






very evil! but cute...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 10, 2010)

Finishoff said:
			
		

> El Bandito
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 18, 2010)

The first one is one of my mums cats called Truffles, hes really fat and his fur goes everywhere. 


Spoiler











Here is my boyfriends sisters pet cat called Panda, he has a massive head and is really wild and barely comes home. Its gotten worse since we got my tabby cat.


Spoiler











And last but not least is mine and my bf little kitty, shes vicious but in a really cute way. She doesnt like to be picked up or petted that much, well from me anyway. I think she prefers males, can that happen? 



Spoiler


----------



## MgARBITER (Mar 31, 2010)

HAH! Im the first Temper with a Guinea Pig! I checked lol. I dont know how to use the spoiler box thing so sorry if this takes to much room.

The first is my guinea pig Nibbles. The second is my Leopard Gecko Smoosh. The third if my Basilisk Fayden. =)


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 11, 2010)

So much cuuute in this thread. 
Any other pug fanatics here? I want more snorting ugly puppiesss...






This is Jimi and my boyfriend.





Jimi a couple months ago.





7 weeks old.





Jimi and meee.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

My doggy is home with dad.



Spoiler











Sorta recent


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 22, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I must be tired... I double-took at the topic title just, thinking it said, "temper breasts".


I do that too occasionally.


----------



## zaro27 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh...Temper Beasts...Nevermind.

...Can we call this thing Temper Pets? I keep seeing breasts and getting disappointed.


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

Spoiler: Lots of images



This is my cocker spaniel Chloe!





This is my other cocker spaniel Soneka

It's a old photo and my hair it's fu***d up   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is my pittbull Shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is my Bullboxer Saddam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a mix of pittbull and boxer, he loves to jump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    it's Boss, he died in 21-09-2010 not long ago   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's father was a mix from Rotweiller / Labrador and his mother was a mix from American Staff / Pittbull





This one is Boss's lil brother Ziggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is my very special cat Pompom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All my dogs love him and he loves all my dogs!!  
Sometimes i think that in other life he was a dog  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is Sir Sleepy the oldest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i found him in the garbage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   There are people very bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is my little and first mouse Tropa  ( it means troop in english) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








These are tropa's lil baby's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The black and white is Passpartout  and the Beige and white is Shiva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is Eik my big dog  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Posts Merged*


----------



## Sephi (Oct 1, 2010)

Spoiler: you can not haz cheezballz


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry this post is so big but I have a large dog family. These are in order Mikey 3yrs Black Lab, Mason 5yrs Black Lab, Madison 1yr Black Lab, and Macy 9yrs BlackLab&Terrier Mix.



Spoiler: Four large images


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

elmoreas said:
			
		

> Sorry this post is so big but I have a large dog family. These are in order Mikey 3yrs Black Lab, Mason 5yrs Black Lab, Madison 1yr Black Lab, and Macy 9yrs BlackLab&Terrier Mix.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Four large images



So cute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can i have them ?


----------



## Goli (Oct 1, 2010)

All your pets are so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And you have so many, Kutxiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I'll post pictures of my dog and cat later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow Kutxiii! You've got so many pets that I had to merge them all into one post and put them behind a spoiler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's quite a pack you've got.


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> All your pets are so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problemo


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought it said 'Temper Breasts'. That's why I looked and posted at this thread.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 1, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> I thought it said 'Temper Breasts'. That's why I looked and posted at this thread.


Same...


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry about the spoiler tags needing to be added the pics were a little big on my screen but not THAT!!! big once in the spoiler section. Anyways sorry I am still learning how to do these types of things. Also no one may have them, yes they are cute, and for the next 8.25 months they are still my only children.


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

How could i forget!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My little sharks


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

gamma93 said:
			
		

> I've had 4 cats; Whiskers, Spike, Zeppo, and Mittens.  We tried to adopt Spike (had him a few days) but Mittens was hostile toward him.  Zeppo and Whiskers died a few years ago.  Mittens and Zeppo are siblings.
> 
> Whisker:
> 
> ...



Looks like Spike had been katnaped xD look that place


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 2, 2010)

Kutxiii said:
			
		

> Looks like Spike had been katnaped xD look that place



Try not to double post >_<

I'll show my beast later on, he's extremely scary, so be prepared.


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'm not scared


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 2, 2010)

My dog, Buddy.


Spoiler


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Aaah so cute


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Another Pet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My DS Lite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I play with it lots of times


----------



## Cuelhu (Oct 2, 2010)

this is mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



about 3 years ago, but she's still the same xD

her togue is bluish there, it's not just a bad camera (phone)

she's adopted =3


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Look like my 2 cockers


----------



## Goli (Oct 2, 2010)

Old picture of my dog, I think I'll post a better one of her and my cat tomorrow.


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

ooow another cocker


----------



## Goli (Oct 2, 2010)

Kutxiii said:
			
		

> ooow another cocker


Yeah! This lady abandoned her at the place my aunt works, and she told me about her... We were nearing my birthday at that time so I called my mom (since I wasn't on the city, was on holiday staying with my cousins) and told her the only birthday gift I wanted was the dog. She couldn't refuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Coto (Oct 2, 2010)

*-*

I´ve got 4 dogs!!

2 Pointers! Beretta(Mother), and Paloma(Daughter)

1 Cocker, her name´s Coca and is 12 years old.

1 Bassethound, his name´s Orejas! (which means something like, "ears") 

I´ll upload a pic soon, not now because they´re far away from Santiago.

pd: goli, ESA COCKER SE VE PRECIOSA *-* o precioso no se lo que es xD. Subiré una foto de mi coca :3


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Kutxiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are a realy good person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I found my Sir. Sleepy in the garbage


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

Kutxiii said:
			
		

> ooow another cocker



Must...resist...urge....to post....my penis....


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 2, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Kutxiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna that i post mine??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in your stupid ass comment?   I don't care if i get banned!!


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Krc isn't with us anymore, we had to put him to sleep earlier this year


are you sure the Cat Boy didn't eat him?


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 3, 2010)

... bad


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Today, where i live, we had the first rain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    So, i found a water snake!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And yes i'm gonna keep it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's another member from the pet family  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I gave already a name!!  It's Rain


----------



## signz (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, why not?


Spoiler: Gotta love em













Spoiler: They just love to stalk our neighbours


----------



## Sop (Nov 14, 2010)

post a picture of your favorite pet. To start off i'll put my old dog (16) snoopy


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 14, 2010)

Spoiler: My Favorite Pet













Spoiler: Second Favorite Pet













Spoiler: Hated Pet!


----------



## Sop (Nov 14, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: My Favorite Pet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaaha


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 14, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: My Favorite Pet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just how many of your 160 posts consist of nothing more than those images?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 14, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> rikardo03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about 5 i think..


----------



## Sop (Nov 14, 2010)

Haha, this was meant to be a serious thread.


----------



## exangel (Nov 14, 2010)

well...




It's not really mine, but I love Cavalier King Charles Spaniels.  

My significant other has a male purebred with a full brown coat.
Here's Tank as a puppy being scared of a cat.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 14, 2010)

Spoiler: Her name is Angel













Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 14, 2010)

my dog honey!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 23, 2010)

This is a picture of my Roborovski hamster, Ninja before she died.



Spoiler











And this is a picture of my hamster, Kintaro causing ruckus in the middle of the night.


Spoiler











I'm hoping I can find a picture of my hamster, Hamtaro before he died, old age is quick with hammies.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 24, 2010)

Is it bad of me that I thought I saw "Temper breasts"? Anyway, I'll try to get a picture of my cats a little later if I can find them.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 25, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Is it bad of me that I thought I saw "Temper breasts"? Anyway, I'll try to get a picture of my cats a little later if I can find them.


Honestly, I think about everyone that has seen this thread saw it like that, including myself. WE did try to start a Temper Breast's topic but we didn't have Monkat around to kickstart it off.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 25, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think about everyone that has seen this thread saw it like that, including myself. WE did try to start a Temper Breast's topic but we didn't have Monkat around to kickstart it off.



Yeah, I thought it was temper breasts, as well. I had just gotten my pics ready, too


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 25, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o_0.

...share the wealth? XD.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 25, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> o_0.
> 
> ...share the wealth? XD.




Don't worry, it was just a perverted joke


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 25, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I'm just a pervert.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah, a thread for pets,



Spoiler: here's mine









also






and









i guess it's male, he's 3 years now


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

With a three year old cat you'd definitely know it was male if he hasn't been de-bollockified.


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

>


Chickeeeens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, you can laugh at me all the day, but I tell you with all the honesty that my favorite animal is the chicken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.


Spoiler: R.I.P.



I used to own 3 more pets, but unfortunately they died! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had 1 dog and 2 parrots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My dog was 14 years old when it passed and my parrots had 6 years each


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought it was temper breasts, as well. I had just gotten my pics ready, too


Well.... go ahead then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You always can do it...(if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2010)

*hands out Turkey breasts to all the people requesting breasts*

*keeps the PG breasts for his own....consumption*


Happy Thanksgiving, all! 

(I'm certainly thankful!)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 25, 2010)

Amazing.
I kind of knew that would happen XD


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## iFish (Nov 25, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

>



That cat looks adorable!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 25, 2010)

That cat is too cute for words


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Amazing.
> I kind of knew that would happen XD


I did it only to see how will you react!


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving, all!
> 
> (I'm certainly thankful!)


Happy Thanksgiving from Romania!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 25, 2010)

My cat's playing out in the snow somewhere, here's a picture of him in a hat.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 17, 2010)

Spoiler
















Sorry for the crap DSi quality.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 17, 2010)

B'aaaaawww.
Sweet isnt she?


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 24, 2010)

Ladies and gentleman, I give you the prophetic Trepidation of the House of Geoflcl. The creature that roams in my abode is unlike any other, one of such ferocity and malice that countless have been rendered irreparably disturbed and/or injured upon the very burdenous thought of encountering this vile monstrosity. Few have managed to flee successfully from this catastrophic torrent of obliteration that this omniscient abomination wreaks unto this mortal earth. Even a photograph, neigh, a thought of the monster is able to paralyze on sight, for its unrelenting and irrepressible fury knows no boundaries, and is capable of distorting and corrupting all who are unfortunate enough to be plagued by its diabolical presence.



Spoiler









And it has a pretty annoying sqwawk, too.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 24, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentleman, I give you the prophetic Trepidation of the House of Geoflcl. The creature that roams in my abode is unlike any other, one of such ferocity and malice that countless have been rendered irreparably disturbed and/or injured upon the very burdenous thought of encountering this vile monstrosity. Few have managed to flee successfully from this catastrophic torrent of obliteration that this omniscient abomination wreaks unto this mortal earth. Even a photograph, neigh, a thought of the monster is able to paralyze on sight, for its unrelenting and irrepressible fury knows no boundaries, and is capable of distorting and corrupting all who are unfortunate enough to be plagued by its diabolical presence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I never expected that. I love your posts man.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 23, 2011)

bump =3


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> bump =3
> 
> *schnipph*


i'm sorry to tell you but




Spoiler: what i am sorry to tell you



he's alive.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2011)

For great justice!


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 27, 2011)

Might as well post some pics of teh dawg.










It's my dog, Katie. She's really nice but spoiled and kind of dumb.

Also had some hamsters a while back. I'll have to look for pics sometime. In the meanwhile, here's a really old, bad video I made with the hamster back when I had it, there's some pics in that: [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggIqbUHS1HQ[/youtube] My friend austin did the Voice Acting.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 27, 2011)

This was probably said before, but I swear the title was Temper breasts.
Was gonna say the temp doesn't have enough females to justify the thread...

REGARDLESS. This thread has "d'aww" written all over it. I'd post a picture of my dog but I can't find any on this computer, and all of our cameras are either broken or shipped off getting fixed.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I made an R4 skin for my cats. And yes I posted it on Filetrip. Yep, I went there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(top: Cokey,   bottom: Jack FM)






BTW- is pix.gbatemp.net not working right?


----------



## granville (May 13, 2011)

With the death of my beloved yellow lab Annie last year, it's been rather lonely. I now have a new member of my family to introduce, my new black lab puppy Bessie-










She's a little over 3 months old and we got her a little over a week ago. She's already really attached to me and i love her.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 21, 2011)

And now, for some pictures of our new dog! (no, not the one I was talking about before, this is ANOTHER ONE

His name is Oz and he's a terrier. He's very active and loves fecthing a tennis ball more than anything else in the entire world.









Above: pictures of a simple minded beast...and my dog, Oz.

before anyone asks, yes, that is a FF7 strategy guide on the shelf.


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2011)

love the thread and pets here my furry friends


- RAMBO my friend's dog.. my friend died in car accident and his parents moved, dunno what happen with the dog since.. but he was always so nice






- my neighbour cat back in the day.. he was not so nice but beautiful his name Nelson, same neighbor moved and he vanished






- now here a cat from my neigborhood i believe homeless.. we feed her everyday so i guess we could call her our cat somehow haha.. her name is Misette and shes so, so nice.. never do shit to anyone just beg too much for food and to pet her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- my little niece's hamster, CARAMEL (2 pics)











- my Pushkin.. he died the fuckin day of christmas.. such a day to pick of any right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (2 pics)











- finally our new little hamster GABO.. hell hes a fatty now i almost rename him Jabba







here goes for now.. all furry friends that i came across in the last few years are there, only gabo and misette still around.. treasure them they die too soon!!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

>


i want your cat


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 22, 2011)

He's awesome, best cat I've had.  Another pic


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 25, 2012)

Resurrection!

Here is a pic of my cats on a lazy Sunday afternoon.



Spoiler











And at my home in Sydney, they have gotten a new dog called Kody. He is a Lhasa Aspo X Shitzu. He is awesome!



Spoiler


----------



## Harumy (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you p1ng! Now i have to come here every hour to see cute pets!
I'm addicted! It's your fault!



Costello said:


> here are my two kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now Mr. Admin... i have asked you for some pics in months! TwT
I only saw them when they were little kittens and you said you didn't have pics!
Bad admin! Bad admin! 
But they look so cute =3 i want to pet them!!!
You're a lucky guy! ^^


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2012)

That's all you have? Please, my pet is cooler than all of yours combined.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 28, 2012)

I read temper breasts.

anyways, I don't want to raise a dog as I'm Korean and people will probably make fun of me along the lines of: "Are you going to eat that dog?" or "Emergency ration"?

doesn't help w/ the fact that I'm fat.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> anyways, I don't want to raise a dog as I'm Korean and people will probably make fun of me along the lines of: "Are you going to eat that dog?" or "Emergency ration"?


why?


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 28, 2012)

My cat has, unfortunately, not been this cute for a while. He's quite a surly old thing.





\




Jaffa the Cat 

Edit: Just realised how much of a bump this topic was. I have a post on the last page from 2 years ago that has my cat in a hat.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 29, 2012)

@Jamstruth omg your cat is so so so so so cuteeeeeeeeeeeee *.* I wanna hug him! pleasee please!!!! =3


----------



## nxwing (Jul 25, 2014)

My dogs


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2014)

Puppies!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2014)

I currently got 2 cats c:



Spoiler: Me little kitty Lenin













Spoiler: Me cat Lady


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Zerousen (Jul 28, 2014)

My dog, Bubbles. Half Chihuahua, half Pug.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys I have 2 more dogs if you want me to post them, just say.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2014)

Frostblade said:


> Guys I have 2 more dogs if you want me to post them, just say.


 
Shut up n post!


----------



## nxwing (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm bumping this thread since I've got puppies now.


Spoiler









This little fella here is named 'Bimbo'. He has 2 other siblings which I'll post soon™.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2015)

Lenin n Lady ;3


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

Ophélie :3


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 2, 2015)

I've had a lot of pets over the years, but the greatest will always be my Siberian husky, Nanaki. Because what else was I supposed to call a dog with red fur?


Spoiler


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2015)

Silly cats~


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 8, 2015)

Heres my little dog, named her Pinky. not sure of the breed but shes a mix and mostly hairless expect her head.lol


----------



## Chary (Dec 8, 2015)

Here's two pictures of my crazy cats. One seal point Siamese, two Tuxedo looking cats, and one fluffball.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 9, 2015)

Handsome Jake  my best buddy


----------



## p1ngpongs cat (Dec 12, 2015)

Me with the hand that has banned a thousand fools!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 12, 2015)

p1ngpongs cat said:


> Me with the hand that has banned a thousand fools! 1ng3:


A-Am I seeing a cat having an account on GBAtemp...?


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 12, 2015)

His name is Bubbles, and he's about 3 years old. Pug/Chihuahua mix, and is surprisingly a very well behaved dog compared to his brother, who is very anti-people for some odd reason.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 12, 2015)

*This "tuxedo" cat is PenisFace.* (white dick and balls on his face fur)
PenisFace came to us as a stray who hung around in the Hotel lobby my roommate worked at, and he needed a home. He had a collar with a phone number and address on it, but the previous owners moved, left him behind, and when we called them they didn't want him back. That's how he came into our lives. But he was a bit of a jerk, until we got Leonardo:


 *This sandy-colored cat is Leonardo.*
Leonardo is a half Tabby and half Siamese mix. He's got a slender build, very defined features, and a very long tail for his size. Leonardo has 3 brothers named after the remaining ninja turtles at the adoption center. They were all found abandoned together in a sewer covert, so the shelter named them accordingly. We adopted him last April as a kitten. We liked the name, so we kept it. Since we've gotten Leo, PenisFace has no longer been a biting jerk, he's become a wonderful brother to Leo, and a very sweet boy. He's a totally new cat.


 *This chinchilla is Ozzy.*
My friend gave me Ozzy for free about two years ago. His original owner died, and she took him in. But she couldn't keep him because of her allergies, and I've always wanted a chinchilla, so now he's mine. He is indeed named after rock and roll legend Ozzy Osborne. His favorite treats are dried tropical fruits, white raisins, and whole-oat steel-cut oatmeal. He has a large running wheel in his cage about the size of a large spaghetti pot. It actually takes a skateboard bearing to spin with, which keeps it silent and frictionless, which I thought was pretty neat. Ozzy is a hell of a character, and enjoys cheek rubs through his cage bars. His cage was also given to me for free, which is 5 feet tall.



I love my babies with all my heart.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2016)

Ophélie posing in front of a games shelve :3


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally managed to take some decent pics of one of my bunnies 















Before someone dares to ask, no, they aren't food, we have them as pets.

Sent from my C1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 10, 2016)

I has Dogoo


Spoiler: Dogoo


----------



## endoverend (Apr 10, 2016)

Look at this fucking dog. Look at this puppy.


Spoiler


















His name is Quincy


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 10, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Look at this fucking dog. Look at this puppy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Can I take your dog forever?


----------



## endoverend (Apr 10, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Can I take your dog forever?


Once he poops in the house, yeah.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 10, 2016)

My dogger Lulu. She smiles at things for no reason.


Spoiler: spoiler: doggo


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 10, 2016)

My dog Daisy. she's a Weimaraner.


Spoiler: My doggy



.  -snip-



Also, you can see my (not so) beautiful self in the background. I have no idea what I'm doing back there.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 1, 2016)

Spoiler: I caught a fatass stroking her...


----------



## Touko White (Jun 1, 2016)

so adorable!


----------



## joyoshi (Jun 1, 2016)

Spoiler: Meow~









Look at this adorable grumpy little thing


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 1, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Spoiler: Meow~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is one big pussy! 


Spoiler: Another one, it's Clementine








It was from when she was still a bubsy!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 1, 2016)

My heart is overwhelming with love.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 1, 2016)

Touko White said:


> My heart is overwhelming with love.


It better be, you disturbingly obsessive stalker.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

LOOK AT MY OTHER PUPPER. LOOK HOW SMOL AND ADORABLE SHE IS.


Spoiler: very cute pupper


----------



## mashers (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh I didn't know about this thread. Should I be posting my pup photos here instead of here?

(though I do like having a dedicated thread for Bowser )


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2016)

Lady n Lenin, discovering the box where me Len figurine was shipped in.


Spoiler: big pics


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

mashers said:


> Oh I didn't know about this thread. Should I be posting my pup photos here instead of here?
> 
> (though I do like having a dedicated thread for Bowser )


No, we need a thread dedicated to your pup


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

If we're gonna have more dedicated threads, I guess I should make one for my chihuahuas.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> If we're gonna have more dedicated threads, I guess I should make one for my chihuahuas.


chihuahuas
chihuahua*s!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

While I'm here I might as well post a pic of my other chihuahua, Smirnoff. He's a grumpy doggo.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2016)

Ophélie is being cute!


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Ophélie is being cute!
> -snip-


What a pussy.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 5, 2016)

My dog Ciok :3


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 5, 2016)

Stay Cool


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 5, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> My dog Ciok :3View attachment 51840


11/10 would pet


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

My beauty:


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 13, 2016)

Luglige said:


> My beauty:


I am too lazy to get my camera but it looks just like this one.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 13, 2016)

My friend's profile image on Twitter is of my dog.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 13, 2016)

JaapDaniels said:


>


I want to see more of your cute fluffy pet IMG.

edit:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7uyslwvivw64wrc/2015-08-02 19.01.19.jpg
aww


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 13, 2016)

zoogie said:


> I want to see more of your cute fluffy pet IMG.
> 
> edit:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7uyslwvivw64wrc/2015-08-02 19.01.19.jpg
> aww


how about this pic of garfield?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xgalf7zkpa87xnw/2016-03-21 20.33.11.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 13, 2016)

My li'l devil found a new bed - an old cushion. 






Sorry for the potato pic, it was night outside so I had to use my phone's shitty flash ;w;

Edit: Just realized he looks extremely skinny in that pic, but worry not - he's fat. It's just that the shirt sleeve is covering a part of his stomach lol


----------



## Lacius (Jun 13, 2016)

My only pets right now are two ant queens that I caught this spring. Pictured below are my Camponotus pennsylvanicus queen and her offspring in a test tube. She's been in there for about two months, so she should have nantics any day now. I also have a Tetramorium spp. queen, but she's too small to adequately photograph.


Spoiler


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lacius said:


> My only pets right now are two ant queens that I caught this spring. Pictured below are my Camponotus pennsylvanicus queen and her offspring in a test tube. She's been in there for about two months, so she should have nantics any day now. I also have a Tetramorium spp. queen, but she's too small to adequately photograph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's... cute... and horrifying at the same time.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2016)

Lady


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 2, 2016)

I've got raccoons in my yard.


Spoiler











And a dog.


Spoiler


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 3, 2016)

I wish my parents didn't hate pets...


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

aka TheKawaiiPug/George


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 4, 2016)

Quick video of my li'l cat:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ7675gDuMG/


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 12, 2016)

bub's new pet meow


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 15, 2016)

Look at my fucking puppy. 



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2016)

Fatso n lardarse (Lady n Lenin) laying next to eachother on me bed.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 15, 2016)

I was looking at the puppies while listening to this song XD


----------



## Chary (Feb 4, 2017)

He's the cutest baby kitten ever and I will hug him forever.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 4, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 77291
> 
> He's the cutest baby kitten ever and I will hug him forever.


so cute
I wanted a cat. T^T


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 77291
> 
> He's the cutest baby kitten ever and I will hug him forever.


What a cute pile of 6 pixels you have! 

;O;



Spoiler: This is my dog eating an ice cube


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2017)

Spoiler: Lady










I fucking love this picture.
Looks like it's been made by a professional camera, but it's just the Galaxy S4 camera .-.



Spoiler: Lenin










Fat cat has been gifted a new cat basket, smaller then the previous one.
But he loves it ofcourse.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2017)

Silly cat:


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 5, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 77332


Big dog!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 5, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 77332


OMG WHAT CUTIE THING QuQ


----------



## Chary (Feb 9, 2017)

My cat and dog are bros for life


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> My cat and dog are bros for life
> View attachment 77640


so cute man QuQ


----------



## xtheman (Feb 22, 2017)

Here are five of my 8 pets, the other 3 are to dirty for pictures.
Enjoy the cuteness


Spoiler: Audrey, Female, Border Terrier








She needs a bath lol





Spoiler: Pink, Female, Great Dane













Spoiler: Zorua, Female, cat (forgot what kind)













Spoiler: Amber, Female, Cat (also cant rember kind)











Spoiler: CB, Male, Bunny


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2017)

Here's fatty and Madame catcrack


Spoiler: Lenin watching telly













Spoiler: Lady laying on me mum her puzzle


----------



## koimayeul (Mar 4, 2017)

JULIO


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2017)

Tifaye, a 5 years old turtlescales cat. We adopted her, because her previous owners moved, and would have been dumped at the lost animal shelter, most likely killed too.
What a shame, such an affectionate family member shouldn't be left behind.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2017)

My cats, sleeping together.

Ophélie, in gray and white, and Tifaye, in turtleshell brown, hiding in the couch textures


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2017)

This is my medical pet, Sparrow. Also my boyfriend just happened to get into the picture because he won't hold still

@Dionicio3


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 16, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This is my medical pet, Sparrow. Also my boyfriend just happened to get into the picture because he won't hold still
> View attachment 86977
> @Dionicio3


So cute


----------



## Meteor7 (May 16, 2017)

Hello class, this is my dog.
He is a nice dog.
I like to smoosh his face.
Sometimes I kiss his butt when he's not looking. Why not? Like he's going to HR about it, pfft.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 16, 2017)

My chocolate doggo :3
His name is Ciok


----------



## Youkai (May 16, 2017)

白と由美
Shiro doing some workout: https://1drv.ms/i/s!Aj07Y2OCKPdl9FvYbjrrK1mz8I2h
Shiro&Yumi: https://1drv.ms/i/s!Aj07Y2OCKPdl9F7DiDm1csbqcJGK
Yumi: https://1drv.ms/i/s!Aj07Y2OCKPdl9F11Enp9QFupmbFw
Yumi again: https://1drv.ms/i/s!Aj07Y2OCKPdl9FzVlAE60c5Iueeq


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (May 16, 2017)

This is my first dog Artemis. He's almost a year old now. Got him when he was 6 weeks old
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 16, 2017)

SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> This is my first dog Artemis. He's almost a year old now. Got him when he was 6 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable! I love those dog's eyes. o3o


----------



## kehkou (May 16, 2017)

From the left: Guera, Chamuco, Taco, and Bella.
Guera and Chamuco are very old; Guera even has hip-dysplasia. 
Taco and Bella (the chihuahuas) are from the same litter.
Guera is also terrified of hot-air balloons, which is challenging when you live in the hot-air balloon capital of the world.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2017)

My li'l fluff


----------



## arc13 (May 18, 2017)

Gribouille, my rabbit !


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2017)

Tifaye being a lazy cat.


----------



## Acrux (May 21, 2017)

My dog Molly


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Nice pussy


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

here's a picture of my dogs


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 92763 here's a picture of my dogs


My dog be like "Oo, snacks"

my dog is a German shepherd


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> My dog be like "Oo, snacks"
> 
> my dog is a German shepherd


Nice


----------



## Jayro (Jul 14, 2017)

Leonardo.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 14, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Leonardo.
> 
> View attachment 92777


Nice Human


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

my cat Gizmo. I have two others, a gray one names Charlie and a white one with black spots named Ellipsis


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 6, 2017)

rest in peace, Kormos, she was a good friend.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

Spoiler: fatso and bitch


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: fatso and bitch


Those are some harsh names ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Those are some harsh names ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Their names are Lenin(Ленин) and Lady(Леди).
Lenin is the black one and Lady the tortoise one.


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Their names are Lenin(Ленин) and Lady(Леди).
> Lenin is the black one and Lady the tortoise one.


Lenin, eh? ┌(° ͜ʖ͡°)┘


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

Reason I named him Lenin is cause he's got a white beard that looks similar to Lenin's beard.


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Reason I named him Lenin is cause he's got a white beard that looks similar to Lenin's beard.


Is he gonna start an uprising? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Is he gonna start an uprising? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



He's already supreme leader of me house.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> He's already supreme leader of me house.


makes sense, since he's a cat


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> He's already supreme leader of me house.


What about supreme leader of Russia? Is that happening any time soon? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> makes sense, since he's a cat



Actually, Lady is the one who calls the shots in me house tho.
Mainly due to her being female and Lenin being a dumb male.



drenal said:


> What about supreme leader of Russia? Is that happening any time soon? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



no.


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> no.


( ͡° ʖ̯ ͡°) no likey


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2017)

My dog Bailey who is also my best friend lol fast asleep pic taken just a minute ago. He is only 8 months old and has nearly died 3 times already twice by his own dumbness and once through a serious illness but hopefully that's the end of his bad luck.


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 7, 2017)

My two kitties/\

Also not really pets but some bird friends who come to my front door every morning after I put out seeds. There are sulfur crested cockatoos, crimson rosellas, and galahs in the picture but I also get short-billed corellas, king parrots, red-rumped parrots and eastern rosellas usually \/


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2017)

@Quantumcat I expected a dead and alive cat in a closed box.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 7, 2017)

Bishop going into bork overdrive






Maverick sleeping <3






Clarabelle in her favorite spot for shade






Came home and found that Jesse wrecked my bed and fell asleep






Not mine, but at a animal shelter I volunteer at, Copper, the longest resident there (over a year!), finally got adopted!

He was so happy!


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 7, 2017)

My cat sushi she looks mad because i was just teasing her (•̀ᴗ•́)


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 10, 2017)

bobbytomorow said:


> My cat sushi she looks mad because i was just teasing her (•̀ᴗ•́)



To me, she looks like she just had her first ever taste of wasabi, not knowing it was wasabi.


----------



## dhalucario (Oct 4, 2017)

the kitty of my granny


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2017)

Maximilian likes to watch TV!
The other day me and my parents were watching Stranger Things. My mom got up from her chair for a moment, and when she came back, Max was sitting in her chair looking at the TV waiting for us to unpause.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2017)

Lenin after his surgery.
I loved throwing pieces of kitty litter in his hood when he was staring upwards.





Happy fatty, litterally took it 1 minute ago.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a Main Coon x Norwegian Forest Cat hybrid who is totally fixed on me 
 
He's equipped with a plasma beam!
 


And I have this satanic feline:
 
 

both love @MiZ J0K3R 's box :3


----------



## drenal (Nov 5, 2017)

my cat, Gizmo.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2017)

Ophélie, sleeping next to me :3


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

My cats Ellipsis and Charlie playing in a bath tub


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 14, 2017)

This is my hamster, Danya
https://photos.app.goo.gl/wlJkqNxaPQf1NUSE2


----------



## Chary (Nov 16, 2017)

My dog!





And here's one from my old kitty. Best cat ever!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2017)

Thats the dog that stole your blanket? Ohh!
Here Here, cute kitty! Adorable.


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 18, 2017)

CosmoCortney said:


> I have a Main Coon x Norwegian Forest Cat hybrid who is totally fixed on me
> View attachment 104759
> He's equipped with a plasma beam!
> View attachment 104760
> ...


Nice cats...

and 5 Gamecubes...


----------



## Chary (Nov 18, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> FLUFFS
> ..


holy crap, their facial expressions are the most adorable ever! What cute little fluffs!


----------



## Youkai (Nov 20, 2017)

Shiro and Yumi ^^
Shiro is usually following me around all the time like a little dog walking by my side and allways looking at me like he was scared of me vanishing from him.
(got worse since he had to go into some kind of cat hotel when we went on holliday for two weeks)


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 22, 2017)

Berenjena. Had to give her away. She followed my mom and my sister from the street to our department.
We tried to adopt her. But my older dogs didn't welcomed her nicely.
She was a baby, perhaps one month old. And she needed attention and care. Don't know where she is now. Someone adopted her, but we haven't knew about her anymore.


 

Luna, the older. My little baby. She's 15 years old. She has cancer now. All I hope is that she isn't suffering. Some doctors have told us that, as she's a petite dog, operating the cancer has more risks than leaving it in the first place.
She may not survive the operation.

 

Oso, the child of our family. 14 years old. He has a blood dissease. The one that doesn't allow him to coagulate. We have to take special care with this one.
If he cuts, he starts bleeding non-stop.

 

And these two are 8 years old. They were a "present" and a "souvenir" from a baby shower that mom and sisters assisted to.
The thing is that, the people who made the baby-shower, had tiny bowls with tiny turtles on them as Table Centres Decorations.
Once the baby shower ended, the guest had the option to take home with him the "souvenir".
As I always wanted a turtle when I was a child, mom decided to take them home with her.
They are the only known survivors out of all the turtles that were used as decorations. The small one is Imperio, and the other one is Cruxio.
*WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE


 *


----------



## Chary (Dec 16, 2017)

It's horrible front-phone-camera quality and directly in the face of sunlight but I thought this was a cute pic.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2017)

Cuteness Overload.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 24, 2018)

My Olde English Bulldogge~


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## vinstage (Mar 30, 2018)

I have (had) two cats, Misty and Bubbles. Bubbles went missing a while back but after we found her again she wasn’t the same. We had suspicions that the woman who found her had kept her a while before returning her, so we decided if that were the case she was probably missing it there, so we gave her to the woman to look after.


Spoiler: just a bunch of cat photos



Bubbles












Misty


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'll see if I can find two images of my beloved cats, Sifl and Olly. Unfortunately, they died a while back. I'll include an image of their ashboxes.


----------



## Old (Mar 30, 2018)

So many wonderful pictures.  Excellent thread.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 12, 2018)

My best friend, Leonardo.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Apr 12, 2018)

This little fucker


----------



## Chary (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Chary (May 14, 2018)

It's not a double post if ITS OF CUTE PETS!


----------



## tonyhhhh (May 26, 2018)

Here is lucy


----------



## x65943 (Jun 3, 2018)

My friend's Irish Wolf Hound is an absolute monster

When he stands on his hind legs he is 7ft tall


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 17, 2018)

The eggs in the photo are there because it was made at Easter.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 17, 2018)

He's Garfield


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 4, 2018)

This thread shall never die!

Anyways here's a picture of my dog


----------



## x65943 (Jul 5, 2018)

Vietnamese puppy! His name is Root.
I think if he could talk he would say "swiggity swooty"


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2018)

As I showed @Issac earlier.
Have a cat!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 27, 2018)

Sitting with cat together


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2018)

Meet Tommy!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 9, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Meet Tommy!
> View attachment 142619 View attachment 142620 View attachment 142621


send more pls


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2018)

Comfy


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Comfy
> View attachment 143198 View attachment 143199


Aww! Is that you or Rhi in the background?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Aww! Is that you or Rhi in the background?


That's Rhi cuddled into me, I am the grey shirt


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 21, 2018)

Fat bastard and bitch laying side by side.
Temporary armistice.


----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 23, 2018)

My temporary cat, Blacky


----------



## Chary (Dec 29, 2018)

Floofiest fluff


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Jayro (Dec 31, 2018)

I'll be pooping _without_ cats next time... This is ridiculous.


----------



## Quantumcat (Dec 31, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'll be pooping _without_ cats next time... This is ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 153812


What is it with cats and bathrooms?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 31, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> What is it with cats and bathrooms?


I mean that is one question, but I am more concerned about how many times I have seen Jayro in the bathroom at this point


----------



## Jayro (Dec 31, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I mean that is one question, but I am more concerned about how many times I have seen Jayro in the bathroom at this point


What can I say, bathrooms are the best place to take a selfie. I think girls are on to something...


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 6, 2019)

_p i n k b o i_



Spoiler



No, that's not his name. He's called Pixel, and the reason for it is a whole story of its own...


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> _p i n k b o i_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Axolotls are cute.



Spoiler


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 7, 2019)

His name's Flux and he's a Border Collie.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m not sure what type of dog my rescue is, but I think it’s part chihuahua


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 2, 2019)

Muh rescue baby


----------



## Zazaaji (Feb 23, 2019)

I had 6 rats until January 2nd this year. I bought them as feeder rats from Petco and tried to turn them into friendly pets, but sadly it didn't work, and they were always rather mean. I released them in a nearby foresty area.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 25, 2019)

Here’s my border collie, peering round the corner, watching daddy working. (iffy quality, it was dark and I didn't have the flash on.)




 


And having fun with her toy.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Feb 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Here’s my border collie, peering round the corner, watching daddy working. (iffy quality, it was dark and I didn't have the flash on.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 158896
> ...


How much exercise does your Border Collie get? I knew they were an active breed (which is why I got one), but man I play with mine like all day. Do you have any suggestions for games that might mentally and physically stimulate my dog and me? I can only play tug, fetch, and chase so many times.

 Hmm, maybe I didn't sound like it in that first bit, but I'm very happy with him. He learns tricks right away and loves everybody. He's a great dog.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 25, 2019)

invaderyoyo said:


> How much exercise does your Border Collie get? I knew they were an active breed (which is why I got one), but man I play with mine like all day. Do you have any suggestions for games that might mentally and physically stimulate my dog and me? I can only play tug, fetch, and chase so many times.


I suggest long walks or jogging, that should tire 'em out.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 25, 2019)

invaderyoyo said:


> How much exercise does your Border Collie get? I knew they were an active breed (which is why I got one), but man I play with mine like all day. Do you have any suggestions for games that might mentally and physically stimulate my dog and me? I can only play tug, fetch, and chase so many times.




Aww, happy looking doggie. They are a bugger to keep occupied, collies will play/run, run and run until they drop if you don't stop them. Mental exercise is a very important aspect for border collies just as much as physical.
Mine gets more exercise than it looks, she's got such a big fluffy coat that I always think she looks overweight.

Keeping them occupied when you're worn out, happens to me, the dog's got way more energy than I do  isn't all that difficult.
they like to be mentally stimulated, it actually tires them out using their brains faster than exercise alone does.

So here's a couple of things we do with ours.

"Puzzle" toys are great for them, the sort where you put a treat inside and they have to figure out how to open them up are great. It can keep them occupied and keep their brain working for an hour or two, depending on the toy and dog.

Hide the toys is another good one. Start by teaching the dog the name of each of their toys, it's surprising how quick they learn, especially collies. Once they know the names, hide the toys around the room and tell them one-by-one to fetch a specific toy. When they bring the correct one, lavish them with praise and maybe a small treat. You can keep that game going for ages.

Another one that follows on from that and does require a bit of training (but they love that) is once they have brought you all of the toys you have asked them for, get them to put the toys away in their toy box. Keeps them occupied and thinking for a few minutes.

Clicker training and working is brilliant when you're taking them a walk, or even sitting at home. I highly recommend getting a clicker if you don't have one. Even once they learn all of the different commands you want to teach. You know the sort, sit, stay, come, roll over and so on.
I do left, right and front with mine too, so she'll move to whichever side of me I tell her to when we're just strolling along, keeps her mentally active while I slow down for a bit of a rest   The combination of walking/running and having to use their brains with the clicker commands really helps tire them out, as will anything that gets their brains going.

Maybe an unusual one, maybe I'm weird, or maybe I've too much time on my hands  but mine loves hide and seek. I tell her to stay in the lounge, then I go off and hide. I say seek, well it started as come, (via our phones intercom so she doesn't hear where I am) and she'll run about to find me. She loves that game.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Feb 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Aww, happy looking doggie. They are a bugger to keep occupied, collies will play/run, run and run until they drop if you don't stop them. Mental exercise is a very important aspect for border collies just as much as physical.
> Mine gets more exercise than it looks, she's got such a big fluffy coat that I always think she looks overweight.
> 
> Keeping them occupied when you're worn out, happens to me, the dog's got way more energy than I do  isn't all that difficult.
> ...


Wow, thanks! I'll definitely take your advice. I do have a puzzle toy for him, but I'll get him some more. I haven't tried teaching him names for his toys, but that sounds like fun.

I have already been clicker training him and it's incredible how fast he learns. This isn't my first dog, but it is my first Border Collie and he's something else.

He doesn't pay much attention to me on walks, but we've been working on loose-leash walking and it's going pretty good.

Hide and seek sounds fun, too. Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## Stwert (Feb 25, 2019)

invaderyoyo said:


> Wow, thanks! I'll definitely take your advice. I do have a puzzle toy for him, but I'll get him some more. I haven't tried teaching him names for his toys, but that sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> I have already been clicker training him and it's incredible how fast he learns. This isn't my first dog, but it is my first Border Collie and he's something else.
> ...




Yeah they’re good at not paying attention to you when they don’t want to.

I remember being told by a farmer years ago that if their tail is down they’ll do everything they are told. If it’s up, you can forget about obedience  how true that is though, I’m not so sure 

We had a collie years ago who, when he heard the ice-cream van would open the door, go out to the van, pop his feet on the counter and get his favourite ice cream. Then come happily trotting back into the house. My dad had to go out every week and settle the dogs bill


----------



## Absintu (Mar 7, 2019)

Here are my beasts:
Kim Jong-il, a male Scottish Fold





Zelda, a female kitten




And that's enough cats for me


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2019)

Absintu said:


> Here are my beasts:
> Kim Jong-il, a male Scottish Fold
> 
> 
> ...





Absintu said:


> Here are my beasts:
> Kim Jong-il, a male Scottish Fold
> 
> 
> ...


My kittys name is Zelda


----------



## Absintu (Mar 24, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> My kittys name is Zelda


Nice taste


----------



## RattletraPM (Apr 9, 2019)

Here's a video of my Axolotl yawning, because why not 



(The recording is pretty old - to give a somewhat good reference on how much he grew since then, this is him now in roughly the same spot. Look at the rock on the right for reference!)


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 9, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Here's a video of my Axolotl yawning, because why not
> 
> 
> 
> (The recording is pretty old - to give a somewhat good reference on how much he grew since then, this is him now in roughly the same spot. Look at the rock on the right for reference!)



what is that thing


----------



## RattletraPM (Apr 9, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> what is that thing


Axolotl
*TL;DR* - A mexican water salamander known primarily for two things: staying in a larval state for its entire life (instead of moprhing and going on land like many others) due to a genetic mutation and also having regenerative abilities, being able to grow back entire limbs and even parts of the brain. Oh and, of course, they also have extremely cute smiles


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 9, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Axolotl
> *TL;DR* - A mexican water salamander known primarily for two things: staying in a larval state for its entire life (instead of moprhing and going on land like many others) due to a genetic mutation and also having regenerative abilities, being able to grow back entire limbs and even parts of the brain. Oh and, of course, they also have extremely cute smiles


It looks like it came from space


----------



## Stwert (Apr 9, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Here's a video of my Axolotl yawning, because why not
> 
> 
> 
> (The recording is pretty old - to give a somewhat good reference on how much he grew since then, this is him now in roughly the same spot. Look at the rock on the right for reference!)




Ha, was he bored? Did the missus have sex and the city on the telly, always makes me yawn.... and complain.... and point out stupid plot points... and so on and so on


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Here's a video of my Axolotl yawning, because why not
> 
> 
> 
> (The recording is pretty old - to give a somewhat good reference on how much he grew since then, this is him now in roughly the same spot. Look at the rock on the right for reference!)



I've actually wanted one for a while after seeing some memes involving them


----------



## RattletraPM (Apr 9, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> It looks like it came from space


And that's another one of the reasons why I like them 



Stwert said:


> Ha, was he bored? Did the missus have sex and the city on the telly, always makes me yawn.... and complain.... and point out stupid plot points... and so on and so on


Or he was simply a bit too tired after ramming his head full speed against the tank's walls several times 
They're weird creatures... luckily he doesn't do that anymore now that he's adult!



Dionicio3 said:


> I've actually wanted one for a while after seeing some memes involving them


Heh, I probably know what you're talking about =P
Still, believe it or not, the first time I've seen one was a few years back at my cousin's house. I liked them ever since, but I also learnt they're a bit of a pain to keep both due to legal reasons and because they need more care than a regular fish. After a while, however, I decided to get one nevertheless!


----------



## Stwert (Apr 9, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Or he was simply a bit too tired after ramming his head full speed against the tank's walls several times




I’ve been there, usually after too much morphine


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2019)

My sleepy boi


----------



## RattletraPM (Apr 13, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> My sleepy boi
> View attachment 163594


Aww... cute! :3


----------



## AtsuNii (May 5, 2019)

The newest addition to @DinohScene and my family. He is 5 weeks old now and were gonna get him in 2ish weeks.


----------



## Stwert (May 7, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> View attachment 166015
> 
> The newest addition to @DinohScene and my family. He is 5 weeks old now and were gonna get him in 2ish weeks.



Awwwww, kitty. Cuddles and snuggles, so cute.

Shut up, I like kitties


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)

New puppy! He’s an Australian Labradoodle :3


----------



## Stwert (Jun 2, 2019)

Certainly not pets, but just discovered some new babies right outside our back door......


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 2, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Certainly not pets, but just discovered some new babies right outside our back door......
> 
> 
> View attachment 168835


Oh, how cute.


Spoiler: Non-sarcastic reaction


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 20, 2019)

My new dog
Found it abandoned and forsaken alone in a street corner. I just couldn't let it suffer anymore so I took it in vaccinated and screened it for any possible diseases but nothing came up.
Reluctant at first but now it got attached to me and cries whenever I'm not around.
Yea I know not the cutest doggo out there but I can't let it suffer anymore


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 20, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> My new dog
> Found it abandoned and forsaken alone in a street corner. I just couldn't let it suffer anymore so I took it in vaccinated and screened it for any possible diseases but nothing came up.
> Reluctant at first but now it got attached to me and cries whenever I'm not around.
> Yea I know not the cutest doggo out there but I can't let it suffer anymore
> ...


The wee chap is cute why did you say he wasn't lol.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 20, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The wee chap is cute why did you say he wasn't lol.


Awww thanks! Well..I'm just insecure and for all I know people could react in a rude manner if I were to act like that.


----------



## x65943 (Jul 20, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> My new dog
> Found it abandoned and forsaken alone in a street corner. I just couldn't let it suffer anymore so I took it in vaccinated and screened it for any possible diseases but nothing came up.
> Reluctant at first but now it got attached to me and cries whenever I'm not around.
> Yea I know not the cutest doggo out there but I can't let it suffer anymore
> ...


Cyute
10/10 would also steal doggo


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 20, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Yea I know not the cutest doggo out there


It absolutely is adorable.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 20, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> It absolutely is adorable.


Thanks! I was worried how people would react to it at first.



x65943 said:


> Cyute
> 10/10 would also steal doggo


Oh you


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 21, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> My new dog
> Found it abandoned and forsaken alone in a street corner. I just couldn't let it suffer anymore so I took it in vaccinated and screened it for any possible diseases but nothing came up.
> Reluctant at first but now it got attached to me and cries whenever I'm not around.
> Yea I know not the cutest doggo out there but I can't let it suffer anymore
> View attachment 173661 View attachment 173662 View attachment 173663


Protect this cutie at all costs.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 21, 2019)

MartyDreamy said:


> Protect this cutie at all costs.


Oh I sure will. Rest assured everything being taken care of.
:3


----------



## ChizdaMasai (Jul 22, 2019)

WasupDude said:


> I'm a heavy smoker and my wife doesn't want me to poison all around me. That's why we have only an aquarium an no other pets. I don't think that's only because of me, she didn't liked the dog and the cats that we had as she had to clean often in the house because of them. Now it's easier, the fish don't make any mess. But in the aquarium you don't keep only fish, we got and some bobbit worms in there that look pretty cool and are not dangerous . I want to buy a tank for piranhas but she's not gonna accept it for nothing in the world. So, what I waned to say, even if your a heavy smoker, even if you smoke inside the house, buy an aquarium, the smoke won't get in there.


 In you place I would divorce


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 20, 2019)

Bailey sure has grown up and also  has got hairy since his last picture back on page 18


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2019)

My cat prevented me to get up.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 20, 2019)

Chewie and Rebel. 

Their names definitely fit their traits.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Aug 21, 2019)

This is my cat Helios (the glasses were edited on). My SO and I were taking him on a walk when we took the photo 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stwert said:


> Certainly not pets, but just discovered some new babies right outside our back door......
> 
> 
> View attachment 168835


That's terrifying :/


----------



## Stwert (Aug 22, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> This is my cat Helios (the glasses were edited on). My SO and I were taking him on a walk when we took the photo View attachment 176976
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




We get quite a lot of spiders here, there’s one up side to them I suppose. I used to be arachnophobic but since my wife is terrified of them, I’ve had to man up and be the one to get rid of them. So I’m really not so fussed about them anymore.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

My "Puppi"....her name is Kiara.
11 years young and still playful as a puppy -thats why i call her also Puppi.
Her most outstanding "features": Totally loving and people friendly but also stubborn and slightly offended.


Good dog - Puppi
Not so good dog - Kiara 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Simba - The King of the Castle...

A tiny european/british short hair Cat.
7 years young.

99% of the Day - sleeping....
1% of the rest of the Day making only nonsense, mischief and again nonsense. 
A very brave and really pleasant one guy...wait ..........no HE is a SHE.
Yes,SHE is named SIMBA.Why not.

Character traits: Selfish, cuddly only when she wants and again cuddly.
Like a real Cat.





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and of course:

Mufassa (with two),the Crap Bucket.
Golden Retriever
11 Years young and is happy about everything:

- Hey,it is raining,great....
- Hey,today my Master has Schnitzel on the menu,great.....
- Hey,theres is an pile of poo poo,great...
- Hey,the Food Bowl is FULL,great.....
- Hey,the Food Bowl is EMPTY,great....
- Hey,.........

His Character traits:
Like said,happy about everyting."eat all he can" if you let him....
Is tiny,little bit of "dumb" and loves people,is very,very,very,very afraid of thunderstorms.
and we call him also PURZEL  .....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 25, 2019)

My cat Jesus. c:


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> Jesus


That's an... unusual name to give a cat.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 25, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> That's an... unusual name to give a cat.


I guess? Haha!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


> Now this is a thread I can get behind. I need to back them up from my phone first, but I have several dozen pictures of my elderly Jack Russel Terrier I would love to share with you all =).





Spoiler





 

 

 

 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> That's an... unusual name to give a cat.



My Dogs name is Kris


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


> My Dogs name is Kris


Still not as unusual as Jesus.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 26, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Still not as unusual as Jesus.


It's really not as unusual as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 5, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 181695


Is it wrong that i was more interested in trying to see what books were in the background than looking at the cat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Is it wrong that i was more interested in trying to see what books were in the background than looking at the cat


Be careful,the Cat guards the books.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)

Sometimes I can not _*Post*_ something.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Nov 9, 2019)

I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2019)

Happy 3rd birthday to my beautiful little boy. In a world of madness he is the one thing that keeps me sane. (i dont think he was happy to have his birthday hat on lol)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday,cute little Doggy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 18, 2019)

Bought Bailey a new jacket today but I think its a tad too big for him lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Bought Bailey a new jacket today but I think its a tad to big for him lol.
> 
> View attachment 187190


He looks very "satisfied and lucky".....


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 22, 2019)

His name is Kacper i had second but he died


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> View attachment 187548
> His name is Kacper i had second but he died



Hello.

A little Headbanger.
A very Cute.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 23, 2019)

Here’s some more of my pupper :3
She’s growing up! Sorta! 
Again, it’s totally natural for cats to own dogs as slaves pets


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2019)

Cute,it has is own PET.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2019)

*November 2014:



 

 

 *


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Dec 7, 2019)

He sniffed around for a full minute trying to find where the apple snack was hidden


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)

A Moment ago...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

Our Three Musketeers...


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Our Three Musketeers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 193293


Labradors such peaceful looking dogs and luv the blanket colors

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> Labradors such peaceful looking dogs and luv the blanket colors


It looks like a labrador mayb I'm wrong


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Labradors such peaceful looking dogs and luv the blanket colors
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



the BLACK Thing in the Background is an Flat Coated Retriever.

the GOLDEN Thing in the Middle is an Golden Retreiver.

the BROWN STRIPED Thing in the Foreground is.....the Boss.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2020)

That's doggy doggy woofle woofle woof


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> That's doggy doggy woofle woofle woof



YOUR floffelnder Woffler ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 15, 2020)

Sorry for the picture quality but Bailey wouldn't sit still long enough for me to get a good picture of him with his little hat on. Also he hates me right now


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sorry for the picture quality but Bailey wouldn't sit still long enough for me to get a good picture of him with his little hat on. Also he hates me right now
> 
> View attachment 193364


480i thts clear enough lol


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2020)

@alexander1970 yes that is my woffler!!
a woffler with another woffler :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> @alexander1970 yes that is my woffler!!
> a woffler with another woffler :3


That is why you are our woffelnder Floffelwoffler.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 15, 2020)

Trying upload my sister dog video says upload file does not hav allowed extension - it's an mp4 anyone kno what to do


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 15, 2020)

Sisters dog playing steamworld dig


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 16, 2020)

AND THEN A COUPLE WINTERS LATER.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The Cat changed Position....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2020)

Bailey the nutter decided to take some  cushions off of the couch and to put them in the hall and make a little bed for himself.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 12, 2020)

I wrapped her up in a blanket >:3


----------



## Chary (Feb 16, 2020)

She always looks so confused. She didn't know how to handle seeing a TV for the first time...lol


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 20, 2020)

Driving lesson #1 always keep your eyes on the road.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 29, 2020)

What a magnificent beast!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## relauby (Mar 6, 2020)

This is my handsome boy Joey


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)

*Pissed of the Virus too he seems...*.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2020)

My furry friends


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> My furry friends


So sweet....two Cuties.

I think the Second seems not very satisfied with the actual "overall Situation"....


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> So sweet....two Cuties.
> 
> I think the Second seems not very satisfied with the actual "overall Situation"....


She's always stealing my pillow


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> She's always stealing my pillow



Hmm...we have this somewhere before....

THIS little Furball steals in the meantime 98 Percent of the Apartment:


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 21, 2020)

Angy face doggo


----------



## Dinoduck (Apr 1, 2020)

Here's my cat Nora looking into the distant future.




She's a rescue of a mixed breed but despite that, she's very aristocratic even when she had fleas. But since I know some flea control tips that's now an issue for us.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2020)

Social distancing.


 

@Dinoduck try Comfortis, I spend 400 quid trying to eradicate fleas before I discovered that.
Apologies for shilling but after I administered that, I only had to clean the house once!
All the fleas where gone : D


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 19, 2020)

I got my good girls some bandanas so they could be stylish during the quarantine


----------



## Dinoduck (Apr 22, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> @Dinoduck try Comfortis, I spend 400 quid trying to eradicate fleas before I discovered that.
> Apologies for shilling but after I administered that, I only had to clean the house once!
> All the fleas where gone : D



Comfortis is a good option too. Though I think you should apply it every month to prevent further infestations.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2020)

Dinoduck said:


> Comfortis is a good option too. Though I think you should apply it every month to prevent further infestations.



Honestly, I only use comfortis if they have fleas.
I use Pestigon once every 3 months as prevention.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2020)

_*3rd February 2009 - 16.05.2020.*_
_*I wish you all the Best and a nice Place in the Dogheaven,my Puppy.*_

_* *_


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> _*3rd February 2009 - 16.05.2020.*_
> _*I wish you all the Best and a nice Place in the Dogheaven,my Puppy.*_
> 
> _*View attachment 209422 *_



so sad to hear that brother.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> so sad to hear that brother.



Thank you,my Friend,that is really nice from you and means a lot for me.Thank you.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> _*3rd February 2009 - 16.05.2020.*_
> _*I wish you all the Best and a nice Place in the Dogheaven,my Puppy.*_
> 
> _*View attachment 209422 *_


*Kitty hugs!* o(^▽^)o


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> *Kitty hugs!* o(^▽^)o


Thank you,my Furball.Very nice to get Condolences from my favorite Kitty.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2020)

Not my beasts as such, but they were in my garden just now so I hope it counts!


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2020)

Not a pet but I just wanted to show off this adorable baby snapping turtle I found


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2020)

First: Luna (Sep 30th 2003 - February 18th 2018) *Jack Russel Terrier x Chihuahua*


Spoiler: Luna









Next: Oso (March 3rd 2004 - still with us) *French Poodle x Schnauzer*


Spoiler: Oso









Next: Berenjena (? 2014 - ? 2014)  ? we believed she was a boxer


Spoiler: She was a stray dog and gave her in adoption some days later because Luna attacked her a little bit too much









Next: Théo (August 5th 2018) *Schnauzer x Chihuahua*


Spoiler: This son of a bitch has a lot of energy









Next: Kiki (? December 2018) *Bombay *my sisters rescued her from the streets


Spoiler: I call her Kiki, everyone else calls her Masha. She lets me hug her









Those two, Théo and Kiki reminds me of these two:


Spoiler: Luna and Oso









Lastly: Cruxio and Imperio (? 2009 - ? 2010) *Trachemys Scripta Elegans *


Spoiler: Got them BEFORE they were ILLEGAL TO OWN


----------



## Chary (Jun 26, 2020)

So, I think my cats like my laptop...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 22, 2020)

All the animals in this picture I took belong to tempers, I swear!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 218408


After the Rain and Thunder Storm,I think.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> After the Rain and Thunder Storm,I think.....


Yes he wouldn't go out until the rain finished. He then got a long walk and as soon as he got home he jumped on the couch and went to sleep lol.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2020)

Took Bailey to my friends house so as he could have a play with his best friend Merlin. They played for ages then they both fell asleep with Bailey giving Merlin a hug.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Took Bailey to my friends house so as he could have a play with his best friend Merlin. They played for ages then they both fell asleep with Bailey giving Merlin a hug.
> 
> View attachment 219070


The dogs in here used to do the same, but one of them is getting too old. The poor boy can't even stand a simple walk without being completely exhausted. Today he spends most of his time sleeping in his bed.
Here is a picture of him, his name is Simba.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 27, 2020)

more of my doggos :3c


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 28, 2020)

She has seen some shit....


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 29, 2020)

C H O N K (it's like impossible to get a non-blurry photo of this dude)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 29, 2020)

Bailey is tired after another long walk.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Bailey is tired after another long walk.
> 
> View attachment 219389


I used to have hour long walks with the two dogs here. But had to stop since the old dog becoming more and more tired.
Here's a picture of both I took during a walk.


----------



## Chary (Jul 31, 2020)

My cats still like my laptop...


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 31, 2020)

Chary said:


> My cats still like my laptop...
> 
> View attachment 219556


They love how nice the keyboard feels.....
Little demonic bastards...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

Chary said:


> My cats still like my laptop...
> 
> View attachment 219556



One [email protected]





And on this special Day you will be very grateful and full of Love to your Furball Friends.....

And your Dad will say " Take tha Spiderweb from tha electric Readbook..."


----------



## Chains (Aug 2, 2020)

My Bobby:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Aug 5, 2020)

*This is Ginessa.
We brought her to Germany from the Spanish animal welfare when she was four months old.
I love her so much <3







*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2020)

Actually I remember now that I do have unwanted pets. I found some spiders behind my ps4 but they run away. But I guess they still at my house.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2020)

He belongs to my sister-in-law and he adorable


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> He belongs to my sister-in-law and he adorable



Some "Face drawings" and Expressions are awesome and really divine....

 


Thank you for sharing this cute Cat with us.


----------



## Ophidion (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah! Bender, he's a corgi chihuahua


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 221084



Loch Ness....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Loch Ness....View attachment 221088


Nah I wouldn't risk Bailey getting munched by Nessie. Where I was is calles An Geaer Loch. 


_https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gare_Loch
_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nah I wouldn't risk Bailey getting munched by Nessie.



I meant it more like - Bailey IS Nessie.....


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 11, 2020)

I made him a hat


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I meant it more like - Bailey IS Nessie.....View attachment 221096


Ah I get it 

Here is more Bailey Nessie pictures.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Sep 24, 2020)

*Best Girl



 

 *


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)

Our "Wusibär"....We have feared he will get a little depressed since our beloved Kiara died in May.But it seems he is the happiest Doggi now.


*Yesterday was his 12th Birthday*.His "Dinner" - 2 Junior Whoppers.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2020)

Not enough cats!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2020)

This isn’t my snake, it’s a snake that belongs to someone I met while at a Halloween party. He is a Mexican black kingsnake


----------



## GABO1423 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

here's ricky


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2020)

Happy 4th birthday to the most wonderful little man I know.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 18, 2020)

One of my cats, Luna, right at this very moment.


----------



## GABO1423 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm being held hostage, send help.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 26, 2020)

is dog


----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2020)

Tired boy after his walk lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 8, 2020)

Tiskette a taskette. It’s another kitty in a basket!


----------



## Chary (Dec 8, 2020)

Okay okay, I give up. It’s your bed now, cats.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 8, 2020)

see here my new pets: skittle and doodle! they're born 25th of august


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 9, 2020)

NAPTIME!


----------



## Chary (Dec 9, 2020)

They’re only adorable when they’re asleep and can’t break anything


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 10, 2020)

Arrrg the thread is getting overrun with evil cats 

Anyhoo I bought Bailey this bed when he was a little pupper and he has never used it until tonight. He is way too big to fit in it now lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Jayro (Dec 12, 2020)

I haven't posted in this thread for a VERY long time, so have some updated pics of my cats.

Leonardo DeCatPurrio:
 
Leo LOVES to be upside down with his arms out.
Pepé:
 
Pepé enjoys sitting pretty.


----------



## Chary (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 14, 2020)

"Cheeto"





"Liily"





"Oliver"


----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 21, 2020)

“You’ll never escape.” - Penelope


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 22, 2020)

Someone seems to be very happy today


----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 4, 2021)

Bella Mina


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2021)

Still alive and in a good Mood.....



 


Diagnosis was ok today,we will see for the Future....


----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tonyhhhh (Jan 11, 2021)

My 2 beasts currently  Gypsy the rotty and darla the ameriacan bulldog x staffy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2021)

tonyhhhh said:


> My 2 beasts currently  Gypsy the rotty and darla the ameriacan bulldog x staffy



I love your "Netty"...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 11, 2021)

GABO1423 said:


> View attachment 240450


did he taste it


----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 11, 2021)

CPG said:


> did he taste it


*She didn't.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 11, 2021)

GABO1423 said:


> *She didn't.


rip


----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Kingy (Feb 9, 2021)

Kitty


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2021)

Bailey walked under a tree and a big lump of snow fell off and landed on him. Poor Bailey was not happy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Bailey walked under a tree and a big lump of snow fell off and landed on him. Poor Bailey was not happy
> 
> 
> View attachment 245676



He looks very,very happy....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 10, 2021)

Our beloved Doggi Mufassa:

 
Now your are in Doggi Heaven with your Friends.

_*2009 - 2021*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Our beloved Doggi Mufassa:
> 
> View attachment 245863
> Now your are in Doggi Heaven with your Friends.
> ...


RIP Mufassa I'm so sorry you have had to cross the rainbow bridge into heaven. But I am sure you are having loads of fun with all the other dogs. And one day in the future you will be with Alexander again.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 10, 2021)

He hates to take showers.
After all these days exercising, he started to smell funny and I forced him into one.
This is how he looked at me afterwards.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 10, 2021)

Kiki after I told her she's my precious baby.


----------



## Benja81 (Feb 11, 2021)

His now


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 16, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Not enough cats!
> View attachment 229517 View attachment 229518



Ok, now I see them. Cool. Hi kittys.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 16, 2021)

Last weeks heavy snowfall made for a interesting landscape for those two to explore.
They both don't exactly like the cold snow on their paws.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 16, 2021)

My ant colony (check this thread for early pictures) is doing well, my mealworm/beetle farm is doing well, but my praying mantis died last month after having her a little less than a year. She was an old lady. Last week, however, I added a more conventional pet to the house:


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 16, 2021)

Lacius said:


> My ant colony (check this thread for early pictures) is doing well, my mealworm/beetle farm is doing well, but my praying mantis died last month after having her a little less than a year. She was an old lady. Last week, however, I added a more conventional pet to the house:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Meow

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I live in a place where "No Pets Allowed". I replied to the owner: Does that mean I have to throw my BF out?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 17, 2021)

Scratching her belly


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2021)

Is my cat a vampire? sabertooth?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 248006
> 
> Is my cat a vampire? sabertooth?


 

Very scary.....you should consult Dr.Van Helsing please !!!!


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 23, 2021)

While I work from home, the pups like to cuddle up and nap


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 18, 2021)

It was her second birthday yesterday- :3


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Tanooki16 (Mar 27, 2021)

It's been 7 years since we love it


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 27, 2021)

Ciri sure loves her cow


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2021)

New Member of our Family:



Purzel (Nautic Nemo Gold Nugget from Castle Traun)

He will be "collected" between Juny the 6th and 12th 2021.
....so it shall be written,so it shall be done.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 21, 2021)

that sure is some wufflers indeed :3


----------



## AmandaRose (May 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> New Member of our Family:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so so bloody mega cute.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 21, 2021)

Our dog isn’t feeling so hot. She has a mild fever and is having issue breathing. Going back to the vet in the morning. Please send good vibes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Our dog isn’t feeling so hot. She has a mild fever and is having issue breathing. Going back to the vet in the morning. Please send good vibes.
> View attachment 263826




All the Best to all of you and your Family,my Friend.


----------



## GABO1423 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## GABO1423 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (May 23, 2021)

GABO1423 said:


> View attachment 263932



Looks like a tough life


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Our dog isn’t feeling so hot. She has a mild fever and is having issue breathing. Going back to the vet in the morning. Please send good vibes.
> View attachment 263826



How are you all,my Friend ?


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> How are you all,my Friend ?


Better, thanks. She is getting better. She is no longer anemic. She was supposed to go for surgery soon, but that has been put off due to recent findings. She has a couple of broken teeth that need pulling, so eating for her isn’t enjoyable, but she does it. She is such a lovey dog and a great companion for my wife. Wish we could clone her.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 9, 2021)

More Bella <3
 

And I’m not sure if I’ve shown Salem in this thread yet-
 

I have shared ownership of him... I can’t exactly live with him all the time at the moment though because I’m still allergic to cats 



Spoiler: Bonus





 


[SPOILER/]


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 9, 2021)

this is my dog Rufus





This is my cat timbit





This is my cat Levi





This is the 3 of them together


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 9, 2021)

Oh it got merged


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

The cat I adopted in February (previous post) was spayed yesterday, so she would rather hang out behind the curtain than be with me, and I don't blame her.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 10, 2021)

Today we got our new Member of the Family:


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2021)

Leo in 2015 vs now.

His full name is Leonardo DeCatPurrio. I'll call him everything from Neo Lardo (he's fat) to Leonard, to Leo-keke. He's my best friend, and I love him to death.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 11, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Leo in 2015 vs now.
> 
> His full name is Leonardo DeCatPurrio. I'll call him everything from Neo Lardo (he's fat) to Leonard, to Leo-keke. He's my best friend, and I love him to death.
> 
> ...


That's one of the best names for a cat I've ever seen.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 12, 2021)

Bailey went and fetched his two balls from the bedroom and sat on the couch with them. One under each paw


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2021)

Good Morning.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 17, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> View attachment 267223 View attachment 267224


Adorable.


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2021)

she is smol and she is baby


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2021)

It is very hot these Days....


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 17, 2021)

My beastly beast





I don't think he'll make it out of the hospital this time.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 17, 2021)

Took them a while ago.
On May the  4th, Rainy Season started and we've been having cold days. Probably like 10°C (50°F) which is kind of cold, but not enough to wear sweater.
So, they both are being dressed a bit.






_Yes, he was sleeping._


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2021)

One Month ago:

 

Today:


----------



## Stwert (Jul 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Leo in 2015 vs now.
> 
> His full name is Leonardo DeCatPurrio. I'll call him everything from Neo Lardo (he's fat) to Leonard, to Leo-keke. He's my best friend, and I love him to death.
> 
> ...




Love the name, gave me my first chuckle of the day, thanks 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> View attachment 267223 View attachment 267224




Sooooooo cute, want…. to….. cuddle


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2021)

Simba is back after 5 Days Medical (and critical State....)






His Buddy Nemo is also happy:


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 23, 2021)

30 minutes ago, my first pet ever, Salvatore, died from respiratory failure. He was 13 years old. Even after going through a lot of pain and constant health issues throughout his life, he always survived through them with a smile. He was just a noble soul, and I will miss him dearly. Rest in peace my friend, at least now you can finally have a well earned rest....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2021)

Simba (Kitty) is getting better and better after his "jump from Deaths Shovel" Affair.
Nemo likes the now a little calmer Cat.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

We've been hitting the vet for the past 3 days because this dummy won't eat other than his stix or whatever they're called.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)

Théo woke up!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 18, 2021)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2021)

*W O O F*
*

 *


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2021)

Man,how Time flows....


*May 25th 2021:




*

_*September 29th 2021:*



_


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 5, 2021)

Bailey with all his balls


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2021)

Now big Boy...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Now big Boy...
> 
> View attachment 280363


Ow.
Makes me wish my big boy was here with me 

You're doing a great work with your kiddog Alexander.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You're doing a great work with your kiddog Alexander.


I am pretty sure the same for you,my mechikan Girl.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> I am pretty sure the same for you,my mechikan Girl.


I haven't been out with Théo since August 8th. 
Hope I can take him out for a while today.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 20, 2021)

She Is Beauty, She Is Grace, She's Got Oat Crumbs On Her Face



This is my favourite photo of Ruby, it came up in my Facebook memories yesterday from 5 years ago. She was our oldest degu and we lost her this Spring. I miss her happy little face.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2021)

She was acting cute and all, and snapped a pic amidst sticking her tongue out. The result was this:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 30, 2021)

When Théo was a puppy, he learned to drop stuff off from beds, couches, tables, etc.
He likes to drop things.

I got him this ball and we're playing with it, and he's staring at it, wondering why it won't fall.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 31, 2021)

I regret to inform you that he didn't grow into his ears


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 5, 2021)

NAME HER!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2021)

Schweindi.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Schweindi.


We haven't agreed on a name yet. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> NAME HER!
> View attachment 283438


Freckles


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 6, 2021)

Patches..? 


O hija de su ^&*# madre?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Patches..?
> 
> 
> O hija de su ^&*# madre?


You mister have a very filthy, filthy, filthy mouth.
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 6, 2021)

Si


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 8, 2021)

She's 2 weeks old.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 8, 2021)

Cielo = sky

You gave her the name of Sky? Interesting.

Pobrecita


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 8, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Cielo = sky
> 
> You gave her the name of Sky? Interesting.
> 
> Pobrecita


I didn't gave her the name. Apparently my niece gave it to her. Don't ask me how because I don't understand how a baby that can't control her sphincter can name a puppy.
I wanted to call her differently and was very tempted to name her Luna.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> NAME HER!
> View attachment 283438


Boston Terrier?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Boston Terrier?


Chihuahua x Dachshund


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Chihuahua x Dachshund


Well, she's ridiculously adorable.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 10, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Well, she's ridiculously adorable.


She is. I'm doing my best to take good care of her.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 10, 2021)

My sister got new kittens


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2021)

A huge happy 5th  birthday to Bailey. Love ya loads little guy and hope you liked your presents. (and yes I did buy him Christmas biscuits for his birthday lol)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> A huge happy 5th  birthday to Bailey. Love ya loads little guy and hope you liked your presents. (and yes I did buy him Christmas biscuits for his birthday lol)
> 
> View attachment 284435View attachment 284436


Thought he was much older.
Happy Birthday Bailey!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

Welcome to McDognalds, can I take your order?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

Stuffed belly.
Teeth are coming out.
Beans are getting black.
Today she tried new flavours.
Drank real milk for the first time.
*Played* with her _big_ _brother_ Théo.
I think it was a nice day for her


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 19, 2021)

I have an holland lop bunny called Roger, he's 5yrs old (almost 6 ) .

[Chopping a dandelion root)




[He looks like bread to me ]




[He stayed there looking at me playing Skyward Sword]


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2021)

high Noon - 12:00 P.M. about Lunchtime.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 24, 2021)

Bailey wanted an extreme closeup lol.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2021)

Puppy is growing.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 25, 2021)

One more: Couple days ago she was still shoving herself between my neck and pillow to keep herself warm. Yesterday, she apparently chose this spot as her sleeping side. Yes, that's a beanie.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 30, 2021)

Seems like I'm the only one with pets 
Anyway, couple minutes ago she ate one whole scrambled egg. But she's still hungry 




She was biting my thumb.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

Here's my boy "Max", 13 year old Bichon Frise.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2021)

She's growing so fast ಥ‿ಥ


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)

So, this baby's name was going to be Cielo, but it's obviously too complicated for her (and frankly quite ugly) so yesterday we agreed to ditch her name and let her choose one.
We said Lala, Nini, Nena, Maddie and a lot more, but she paid attention with *Luna*.

*She just did this:


Spoiler: POOP








*
I guess she picked her name already


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 4, 2021)

Here's our spoiled old turd, Bandit:


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 290982




Yawn or....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Yawn or....


Neither he is exhausted after running round the house like a crazy doggo lol.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 24, 2021)

*Merry Christmas* from *Théo and Luna.*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 26, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> *Merry Christmas* from *Théo and Luna.*
> View attachment 291088


They sing Christmas Song,correct ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 26, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 284065
> 
> My sister got new kittens



My sisters kittens are growing up fast


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 26, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> They sing Christmas Song,correct ?


I'm not sure what they were doing. Haha.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 29, 2021)

The Pooper yesterday


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 29, 2021)

What kid of *Beagle* is this?


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> What kid of *Beagle* is this?
> 
> View attachment 291691




An Illegal Beagle??


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 30, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> An Illegal Beagle??


Yes, probably.
But she doesn't look Chihuahua either 

On top of that she's already half the size of Théo whom is 3 years old while she's 2 months old.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2022)

THIS DOOFUS CAN EAT KIKI'S SAND AND SHIT...
BUT DO NOT FEED HER GRANOLA OR SHE'LL HAVE A SHITFEST FOR 3 DAYS STRAIGHT


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 5, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> THIS DOOFUS CAN EAT KIKI'S SAND AND SHIT...
> BUT DO NOT FEED HER GRANOLA OR SHE'LL HAVE A SHITFEST FOR 3 DAYS STRAIGHT
> 
> View attachment 296825


You shouldn't feed your dog granola as it is harmful to dogs. See here for instance.

https://dogleashpro.com/dog-food/dog-nutrition/can-dogs-eat-granola/


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 5, 2022)

2dawgz MaxNanRelaxin


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2022)

What's even the point of _doing my bed_?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

My poor little boy Bailey is really ill with a bad case of gastroenteritis. Had to rush him to the vets now he is on medication and resting on the sofa.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 22, 2022)

Get well soon Bailey!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> My poor little boy Bailey is really ill with a bad case of gastroenteritis. Had to rush him to the vets now he is on medication and resting on the sofa.
> 
> View attachment 302853




Oh no......get well quickly,my little Furball..please.

How are you Amanda........everyhing ok ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Oh no......get well quickly,my little Furball..please.
> 
> How are you Amanda........everyhing ok ?


I'm OK just very worried but he should be OK after a few days. Poor Bailey just kept throwing up and was in a lot of pain. The medication the vet gave him seems to have helped a lot  and no more sickness for now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm OK just very worried but he should be OK after a few days. Poor Bailey just kept throwing up and was in a lot of pain. The medication the vet gave him seems to have helped a lot  and no more sickness for now.


Thank god...and we know from the Animals - Sleep is a very good Healer,beside a Human,who really cares for Animals and love them.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 3, 2022)

I still remember when she used to fit my hand. I always handled her with extra care.
Now she's 20lbs and near half meter long.
She's still 5 months old, but will turn 6 months this 20th


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2022)

I recently leanred that Zelda suffers from another thing
In a blog post that probably never got posted (temp bug), I said that I went to the veterinarian
He said she suffers from hyperthiroidia
That was in December 2021
But about a week ago, I received a call from the veterinarian
He was asking about Zelda's meds, if there was any side effects
I told him that she was meowing A LOT these times
He said: "Oh that, it's probably just dementia"
What a cold-blooded vet...
So... Zelda is suffering from dementia too apparently
But hey, she's 14


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 18, 2022)

He's still visibly mad at me for luring him with a toy into the shower.
The last time he took a bath was mid August-September of last year.


----------



## Two_Fitty (Apr 28, 2022)

Cat named cracker


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 4, 2022)

Hot day... fucking hate hot days.
But cat and dogs seems to enjoy heat, I think...


----------



## gnaomo (May 17, 2022)

Biancona


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 17, 2022)

Gonna dump and old image and dip.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 21, 2022)

This morning:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 27, 2022)

Describe my pussy with emojis:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 30, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> She's 2 weeks old.
> View attachment 283784



*9 months later:*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)

Théo asking mom for help while mom is browsing Facebook.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 10, 2022)

It's that time of the year again:


----------



## Two_Fitty (Oct 14, 2022)

The doge


----------



## Two_Fitty (Oct 16, 2022)

Cat


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2022)

Six years ago today my best friend came into the world. Every day he brings so much joy and laughter to my life. I love this little guy more than words could ever say. 

Happy 6th  Birthday Bailey


----------

